# Constant hunger in upper stomach for 9 months straight



## ellieka (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi!

To begin with I will tell you a bit about my "medical background" so to speak, and I'd like to point out that english isn't my first language so be nice.

Almost 4 years I ago I was diagnosed with IBS from a doctor after suffering from really bad nausea for almost 3-4 months. I missed out on school and would often stay up all night afraid that I would vomit, I have an extreme phobia of vomiting. Before getting my diagnosis I was tested for gluten and lactose intolerant, with negative results. As long as I can remember foods with high fat and sugar content has given me a "bubbly" stomach. Anyways, after my diagnosis I got to talk to a dietitian, she didn't mention fodmap but basically told me to only eat bland foods and no spices or tomatoes, apples, coffee - things that are known to irritate the stomach. So I did, and my symptoms eventually faded away. I stopped eating apples and drinking juice even after my symptoms when away, because I found that especially apples always gave me D.

So, everything was fine after that and I lived my life normally, up until 9 months ago when this living hell started. A year ago I went on birth control for the first time, dont know if that triggered it (I'm 18), but in February this year I started to feel extremely tired, like I had a flu without the usual symptoms. I also started feeling more hungry at night, which was unusual. After feeling like I was dying I went to the doctors and I had both B12 deficiency, folic acid deficiency and my thyroid levels weren't quite right. So the doctors put me on a bunch of medications and my levels went up and I am no longer deficient.

Now to my main problem, the slight hunger I experienced grew stronger each month, and before I knew it I felt this hunger 24/7. Its like a gnawing pain in my upper stomach, just below the ribs. It isn't normal hunger, my stomach is never rumbling of hunger or anything like it used to, its just this constant suction kind of feeling, that makes me feel like i need to eat and that I haven't eaten in years and years. I feel this sensation ALL THE TIME. Eating doesn't help and I feel NO FULLNESS - ever!! The only thing telling me to stop eating is when I'm at the point of throwing up. Certain kind of foods does not make it better or worse, I feel this hunger from when I fall asleep to when I wake up and the rest of the day. Nothing makes it better, not eating less neither eating a ton.

I have no heartburn, no acid reflux, nothing like that. I tried Omperazol, Gaviscon, - no success at all. Not the slightest difference. I thought that maybe its because I have low stomach acid, so I started drinking apple cider vinegar - no difference at all. I've also taken HCL supplements, again, no difference, not worse not better. I feel the need to eat all the time, its always in the back of my head and all I ever think about is food because my stomach is telling me to eat. Even though I just ate 5 minutes ago. This constant hunger makes it extremely difficult to follow any kind of diet, believe me when I say that I've tried. There's not a single second of the day that I don't feel this hunger. I am going crazy and I can't live like this. I eat everything in sight, I even eat cold food from the fridge that you're supposed to heat up. It's disgusting but I eat it anyways because my stomach is screaming for food.

The doctors don't know what it is, nor do they really care.. Last week I did a gastroscopy and I am waiting for the results, but I'm almost certain that it'll show that everything is "fine". I've done 3 gluten blood tests, all negative. Also tested negative for H Pylori. I don't know what to do, I'm feeling hopeless and I'm afraid I'll live with this for the rest of my life, which makes me cry. I'm ALWAYS bloated, I don't even remember what my stomach looks like when it's not bloated since it's bloated from the moment I wake up.

Does anyone have similar symptoms? Does anyone have ANY idea what this might be and what I can do to make this hunger feeling go away? I am EXTREMELY desperate!! PLEASE HELP.

Update: I forgot to mention, I also have low white blood cell count, again the doctors don't know why but told me not to worry about it??


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Do you gain weight? I knew a girl that ate and ate and never gained any weight. In fact, she kept losing weight and I remember she was finally diagnosed with some disease, but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## aaronjkim2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hopefully your endoscopy (gastroscopy) biopsies will reveal what is wrong. I was going to mention H Pylori but since you already tested negative, it might be due to a different type of bacteria/virus in your stomach that is making you like this.


----------



## ellieka (Nov 6, 2016)

bushja1 said:


> Do you gain weight? I knew a girl that ate and ate and never gained any weight. In fact, she kept losing weight and I remember she was finally diagnosed with some disease, but I don't remember what it was.


Unfortunately I have gained about 15 lbs, even though I've always had pretty good metabolism.



aaronjkim2 said:


> Hopefully your endoscopy (gastroscopy) biopsies will reveal what is wrong. I was going to mention H Pylori but since you already tested negative, it might be due to a different type of bacteria/virus in your stomach that is making you like this.


I've done a couple of stool tests and they haven't shown anything. I really hope my endoscopy will reveal the problem, but I don't have high hopes. I've also had a couple of urine samples done and they show negative for diabetes. At this point I WANT to have celiac or diabetes or something just so I can get treatment and get better.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Did they check for parasites?


----------



## voodoochild (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey. I'm months late to the party but I"m having the same exact symptoms. Did you figure out what it was?


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

People that are teenage near 18 are nearing or have entered puberty. You need to eat more protien. Its as simple as that. Your body is starving for protein. Eat peanuts and peanut butter at night. Eat soaked almonds and more nuts for breakfast. Different nuts even like cashew, pine nut, brazil, pistachio, almond, walnut, hazelnut, pecan (good for memory).

Sounds strange, but check your toes for fungus or pain or any abnormalities. Massage the second toe and on each foot. The second toe is the stomach toe.


----------



## Venusblue (Aug 6, 2018)

I know this is a very old topic, but did you ever find out more about what it could be? Ive had the exact same constant starving hunger, all tests negative, no longer able to live a normal life and so suffering depression for this. Im desperate for any ideas or hope!


----------



## ellieka (Nov 6, 2016)

Venusblue said:


> I know this is a very old topic, but did you ever find out more about what it could be? Ive had the exact same constant starving hunger, all tests negative, no longer able to live a normal life and so suffering depression for this. Im desperate for any ideas or hope!


Still struggling, but not to the same extent. I think it was/is a combination of eating disorder-y thoughts, food restriction (because of fodmap!) and general anxiety (I've been diagnosed with GED). Gastroscopy did not show anything. Eating at regular mealtimes, intuitive eating and a combination of foods along with regular exercise. Matcha tea has helped a lot as well! With a dash of oat milk, highly recommend this. Makes my hunger signals more 'normal'.


----------



## Venusblue (Aug 6, 2018)

Im glad its a little better for you. Thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## Ramki20 (Oct 23, 2018)

I have been having the exact same problems (Hollow empty feeling in the stomach, hunger all the time, hunger pangs, weight loss no matter how much I eat, feeling weak, dry skin, eczema, alternating Constipation/Diarrhea etc.) for several years. I tested for everything. All came back negative. Good sleep, avoiding certain foods (milk/dairy, gluten grains, fruits, sugar, cabbage/cauliflower/egg plant, sea foods etc.) helps. It's been really annoying for several years. Recently I came to know about histamine intolerance. I would like to try DAO (Diamine Oxidase) supplement and see how that works. Please let me know if anything is new on this!


----------



## Kevkev (Oct 16, 2019)

I have this hollow and hunger feeling too. Did you guys improve or know what caused it?


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I get this as well. Unfortunately have never found any relief.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I deal with this too. I think its just because the food leaves the stomach and intestines so quickly that it gets irritated. I dont know how to fix it tho.


----------

